# Hesco generator..what engine do I have



## Forgetg (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all, I have just acquired a Hesco Mobile Power Unit (model 9600_10 MFD 3_91) out of a Bell truck, I have removed the heater and compressor and now have a Hesco 10kw Generator...I cleaned up the unit, changed the oil added a temp gauge and fired her up..it purrs like a kitten, I ran it for for an hour with a load of 8amps and used a quart of gas per 23 minutes, I hope this will make a good whole home unit for me down here in the Florida Keys...My question is what motor do I have and are parts still available, there is a tag on the Radiator the says (Hesco Part# 15850-23) and a plate on the control panel (Alternator data model 9340-0 Hesco) I did see a stamping on the block which starts with a MA12, I tried contacting the numbers on the plates and they are disconected.. I will try and post pictures if allowed...Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thats one of the gennys that was in the old phone company vans correct???

IIRC Hesco did alot with Kohler

Its a long shot, but maybe you cant find the applications for the oil filter using its parts number


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information about Hesco generator, it is really informative as well as helpful.


----------



## Apple211 (Jan 29, 2015)

thank you so much its really helped


----------

